# LCD monitor colors streak



## jissle (Sep 1, 2006)

I've had this hp pavilion f70 lcd monitor for a couple years now and lately it's been starting to act up. The colors kind of streak from the right side of the image and fade out, like this:

ASDFFFFFFFF

except it starts to fade and get blurry. Look at the attachment to see a picture I took (print screen won't show the streaks). It's hard to see because my camera isn't very good.

but anyway, sometimes it gets really bad and other times it's not noticeable at all. do you think it's just because my monitor is getting old? or is there any way i can fix it?


----------



## StaticInMyHead (Sep 27, 2004)

I've seen similar symptoms on monitors that have poor quality VGA cables. Sometimes replacing the cable helps, but often in older monitors, it's just age.


----------

